
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (July 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
sanedigital
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help non-technical founders build and launch apps. I'm an ex-Googler turned
Freelancer turned Studio Owner with over twenty apps in the Apple App and
Google Play Stores. If you've got an idea for an app, I can help you validate,
design, develop, launch, and grow it.

Here's some of my recent work.

Knowhere (iOS, 5 stars): [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/knowhere-private-
location/id12...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/knowhere-private-
location/id1253857516)

Self Portrait Project (iOS, 4.7 stars): [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/self-
portrait-project/id123910...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/self-portrait-
project/id1239108492)

Wheels Up (Android, 5 stars):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wheelsup.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wheelsup.app.app&hl=en)

Contact me at james@sane.digital

Or schedule a 30 minute chat with me anytime here:
[https://calendly.com/sanedigital/project-
kickoff](https://calendly.com/sanedigital/project-kickoff)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
knight-a744b463/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-knight-a744b463/)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Mobile, App, Apps, API, Backend, Node, Node.js, Swift,
Objective-C, Java, Kotlin, React, ReactNative.

------
palimpsests
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Open to discussing

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js, Vue.js, Node.js, D3.js, CSS,
HTML, Postgres, Ruby on Rails, Phoenix/Elixir, InfluxDB, MySQL, AWS, Heroku,
Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg...).

Email: zachzibrat (at) gmail
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/)

Extensive experience working in a variety of startups on both front and back
end. Have done a lot of work with timeseries data visualizations - in solar
energy and performance testing spaces. Have been involved in extensive
mentoring of junior developers on my teams.

I have been doing freelance work since October 2018. Deep physics and math
background.

I am looking for contract or part-time work.

~~~
nkg
The link to you resume is broken.

~~~
palimpsests
Thank you!

Here's a working link:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg/view?usp=sharing)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I specialize in creating data-driven web applications, dashboards,
and visualizations.

In previous projects I've integrated with and developed backend APIs,
customized an open data platform, ported an outdated Angular application to
Mithril, created interactive graphs, and automated marketing analytics
reports.

Rate: $5k / wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, CKAN, ERPNext)

* JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, KeystoneJS)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* [https://reuba.no/about](https://reuba.no/about)

* [https://reuba.no/portfolio](https://reuba.no/portfolio)

* [https://reuba.no/talks](https://reuba.no/talks)

------
danimanzotti
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE

I’m a versatile designer that can tackle many needs. I’ve specialized in UI/UX
Design in the last years by designing responsive websites, mobile apps, and
even ATMs with a user-centered and iterative approach, but my background as a
Graphic Designer has given me experience with branding identity and marketing
collateral as well. I have previous experience working remotely and
autonomously.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielamanzotti/?locale=en_US](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielamanzotti/?locale=en_US)

The app I Co-founded & Designed:
[https://getnofilter.com/](https://getnofilter.com/)

Portfolio: upon request! —> daniela.manzotti@gmail.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who specializes in large-scale distributed systems and
streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM
tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $135/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE UX/UI DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UX/UI
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps. From SaaS startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• Design & UX/UI work in Sketch, Adobe XD, or Figma

• Front-end (HTML/CSS/JS) development

• Custom WordPress design & development

• App motion and animation

Email: hi [at] brendanho.com

------
ReDeiPirati
SEEKING FREELANCER | Technical Writers, Bloggers and Content Editors - Machine
Learning, Deep Learning, Artificial Intelligence | Remote (anywhere on the
blue planet)

FloydHub is a YC start-up building AI infrastructure and tools. We have a
popular platform with a highly satisfied and growing user base.

We are passionate about the power of artificial intelligence and truly believe
these technologies will make a lasting positive impact on the world. We are
doing our part to accelerate the adoption of AI by creating easy-to-use tools
and by educating more people about fundamental concepts, best practices and
advanced techniques in AI. Our blog plays a critical role in educating our
current audience and others interested in entering the field.

We are looking for bloggers & writers to create engaging and informative
pieces for our audience. If you are a data scientist or software engineer
looking to write about your areas of expertise or what you are learning, we
are still interested. Apply here (FloyHub AI writer):
[https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&...](https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=call_for_writers_jul_2019)

We are looking for a strong content editor with a flair to create engaging
content. You will partner with our writers to improve the quality of our
articles and help us make our blog highly informative for the AI community. If
you are an editor with experience in delivering technical content, we want to
talk to you. You'll have plenty of room let the creative juices flow and tell
compelling stories. Apply here (FloydHub Editor): [Apply
here]([https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdhy1I1JlK1XUhzD9VW...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdhy1I1JlK1XUhzD9VWjjz83RgTgO-W-8-PyjatoYsT3ENgDg/viewform))

This is a great opportunity for you to contribute to the biggest technological
revolution since the advent of the internet and work alongside influencers in
AI. Come write for us. Come be part of the revolution

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 16 years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, speech
recognition, more ETL than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel
algorithms.

I consider myself a polyglot programmer and haven't found a language I can't
be productive in yet. In the last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java,
Python, Javascript (browser and Node.js), and Ruby professionally. In my last
project, I quickly picked up Typescript, and soon helped the rest of the team
understand it better.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I just helped a client do a major rewrite (Angular 1 to React) in
a two month timescale, which finished on time and budget.

I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a schedule that
suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     
    

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
pfp
SEEKING WORK | Remote, EU time | DevOps AWS Linux Go Python Systems | ~
10h/week

    
    
      Location:  Amsterdam, Netherlands
      Remote:    Yes
      Tech:      AWS, OpenStack, EC2, ElastiCache, AWS in general
                 CloudFormation, Terraform, Ansible, some Saltstack
                 MySQL (clusters, HA, inhouse, RDS)
                 PHP (-FPM), Nginx, Apache, HAProxy
                 Go, Python
                 Docker, Mesos, Chronos, Marathon
                 Debian, CentOS, RedHat, Linux in general
                 TCP/IP, iptables, DNS, SMTP, networking in general
      Languages: English, Finnish
    
    

DevOps / Systems / Backend Engineer with 20 years of experience in startups
and on high traffic websites. I can help you with cloud automation,
monitoring, scalability, performance and general operations related issues and
also take on some small-scale Go, Python and PHP development.

My approach is pragmatic, conscientious and results-focused; I can strike the
proper balance between continuity, cost and correctness depending on your
present needs and constraints. I never compromise on stability or performance,
unless expressly required.

I currently have about 10h/week available; I'm open to both short term
assignments and longer, "slow burn" type projects.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ppar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ppar)

[https://github.com/ppar](https://github.com/ppar)

Email: pfp [at] iki [dot] fi

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany or remote (originally from NYC, can make trips
to US east coast)

Full stack Ruby and Javascript developer with experience as a lead dev, as
well as a teacher/mentor. I believe in writing clear, readable, simple code
and refactoring for performance as necessary. I'm good at communicating with
other stakeholders, including non-technical execs/managers, thinking about the
business problem and advocating for the user.

Most of my experience is with startups and small businesses. But I also have
done a smattering of big company work including at the New York Times and
Cleversafe ($1B onsite file storage service acquired by IBM). Over the past
few years I have worked for a niche social media company, a B2B fashion supply
chain management company and on a one-off art installation project for Davos.

Long time Rails dev (since Rails 2), more recently I've worked with
Node.js/Express & React as well. Occasional smalltime open source contributor
(most recently to KillBill a billing & payment platform). Not dev-ops per say
but I have experience managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, and
Heroku. All that said I typically choose my work based on the teams and
projects rather than the tech stack.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote UI/UX designer and developer from Iceland looking to
work on great projects where I can be a powerful asset in scaling a business.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Over eight years of experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and
Media, Health, Science, and more.

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only. We are a development shop that
focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to help companies create
amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs, products, and services.
Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
mutableDev
SEEKING WORK - Prague, REMOTE

Experienced software engineer seeks new relationship in exchange for financial
remuneration. Must love dogs!!

I'm a freelancer specializing in mobile app development. I've been working
remotely for the last 5 years. My experience with mobile apps goes back to
2010 and most recently includes React Native, Kotlin and lots of Swift.

[https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3](https://www.mutable.co/about-me.mp3)

I'm interested in contract or full time remote work.

My background is in Enterprise software, specifically with SQL and data
warehousing. I've worked with Python on several projects, specifically on
custom hardware with Bluetooth LE / GATT and for SDK development.

E-mail: anthony at mutable dot co (not a typo)

Links:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZt...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UWVXIHRLLn_Fe_OS9NXu18y0hZtGuzd1/view)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthony-
fresina-077ab63/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthony-fresina-077ab63/)

[https://github.com/mutablestudio](https://github.com/mutablestudio)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based; UTC-5)

Full-stack developer who can help you build your MVP in a turnkey way
(requirements/ongoing communication in, working proof-of-concept, MVP, or
early product out).

Looking for projects starting in August 2019 or later, with roughly 1- to
6-month timelines and budgets ~US$20k-100k.

Have worked with clients found via HN for years; references available upon
request.

Services:

    
    
        - sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope
        - estimate time/cost to implement
        - design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-end UI
        - perform simple server buildouts
        - integrate with SaaS APIs
    

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - Data: SQL or NoSQL
        - Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Server: Linux VPS or Heroku/AWS
    

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, and Clojure.
Timelines from 1 day to long-term. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

~~~
bboygravity
Sorry to bother you with this, but the "add comment" box is missing for me for
this thread. However I can still reply to comments like yours). Am I doing
something wrong or is adding comments closed? I'm asking you because your
comment is the "freshest". Cheers

~~~
morenoh149
same for me. You can only reply to the OP for a certain amount of time. Make
sure to check back on August 1st!

------
michaeltoth
SEEKING WORK | Data Scientist

Location: New York, NY or Remote

Email: mt.toth [at] gmail.com Website:
[https://www.michaeltoth.me](https://www.michaeltoth.me) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelttoth](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelttoth)
Github: [https://github.com/michaeltoth](https://github.com/michaeltoth)

About: Experienced (5+ years) Data Scientist with experience in R, Python,
SQL, and Command Line tools for data science and analytics work. Worked in
different roles dealing with data science, analytics, and product management
with a particular focus on financial technology companies. I excel in helping
early and mid-stage companies make sense of their data and set up robust data
science practices. I can also help with setting up dashboards and performing
ad-hoc data analysis. I also have extensive experience writing about topics in
data science for both technical and non-technical audiences, including sharing
data & analytics as a form of content marketing. Please email if interested in
talking!

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
sjsamson
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Preferred, but on-site is fine

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/suri-samson](https://linkedin.com/in/suri-
samson)

Email: sjsamson86 at gmail d0t com

Technologies: Computing Infrastructure (Servers, Networking, Storage),
GNU/Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, VMware, OpenStack, CI/CD, Distributed Systems

About me: I'm a Bay Area native and lifelong technologist. Built my first
computer when I was 8, got exposed UNIX/Linux systems and installed Red Hat
Linux and Slackware in late 1900s, which sparked my interest in technology and
set me on the path I am on. Experience and skills in the
Systems/Infra/DevOps/SRE space, from the physical layer (data center/computer
hardware) up to supporting apps. Recent years focused on the emerging cloud
native computing stack, helping software developers and organizations be
successful with it, and solving problems. I have many areas of interest, and
am interested in applying a Systems and Infrastructure approach and skillset
into various other industries and verticals like transportation, energy,
agriculture, etc.

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK

Location: US

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Swift, JS, C#, React, Rx _, Design.

Résumé/CV: [https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group)

Email: dylan[@]bvr.group

I am a Developer (Swift, JS, Obj-C, React, Rx_, MobX, Hyperapp, Elm), and
Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I typically consult on or perform the
following:

\- macOS/iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography, marketing.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

[https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1) Full stack
Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping a non-technical executive / founder with deep domain
experience who is funded and needs to build a v1. B2B SaaS is my specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN. A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take
his idea from napkin to $130M in revenue.

Been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails for
11, and consulting remotely for 10+. My clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
inceptivecss
SEEKING WORK | USA | Remote

What I Do

I work with established businesses to solve their problems through custom
software. Typically this is building a customized CRM to store and act on your
specialized data once you’ve outgrown spreadsheets and off-the-shelf CRM
products.

I can take you from initial problem realization all the way to a minimum
viable solution, with maintenance and further enhancement available once the
solution is in use. I have over 7 years of professional experience handling
everything from small one-trick-pony billing apps to CRMs that manage an
entire company from the ground up.

I don't just build something and then disappear, I want to be a long-term
partner that grows your business.

What I’m Looking For

Long-term, slow-burn projects. Approximately 10 hours/week. I don't move fast
and break things, I help improve your business carefully and methodically.

What I’m Not Looking For

* Full-time "whale" clients that need undivided attention to their project.

* Equity

* Brand-new businesses

More Information

Website: [http://inceptivecss.com](http://inceptivecss.com)

Portfolio:
[http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio](http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio)

Email: jciskey@inceptivecss.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site (remote is fine too)

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~10 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently booked through the end of July,
but I’m always happy to meet up for coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/hire-me/](http://toddeichel.com/hire-me/)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
hawski
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, REMOTE

I'm looking for short term contracts up to 4-6 weeks. I'm available right
away.

I'm a C++ developer by career, but my passion lies in Linux and C with lots of
shell scripting. I started as a game developer and shifted towards embedded
systems. I have an experience with Qt (with Qt Web Enigne), Python, Lua, Go,
some vanilla frontend work. Also Android and iOS, but I'm rusty with them.

Something that would fit me right now would be a performance enhancements for
various scripting languages with C++ or C. Or a shell script to automate
something.

E-mail: hadrian at hawski dot com

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ozozOF2yzw9CHgPCcAjs8WvA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ozozOF2yzw9CHgPCcAjs8WvA4IYkDJAYkkYkCDtyNWQ/edit?usp=sharing)

[https://github.com/hadrianw](https://github.com/hadrianw)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hadrian-w%C4%99grzynowski-780028...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hadrian-w%C4%99grzynowski-780028a5/)

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
pipelineist
SEEKING WORK | DevOps consultant/trainer/coach | Remote or Europe

Do you feel that your team could do better? That the work could flow more
easily, the results be quicker, better, more to the point?

Do you struggle with structuring your teams or your product?

Do you wish to adopt new practices, but are unsure of the hows and whys?

Do you need to bring your team up to speed, teach them new ways of working?

Let me come help you!

Things I could do for you:

    
    
      * discuss your approach with you, from technological and human standpoints
      * ensure you start things the right way
      * coach you while you introduce new methods or tools
      * train you and your colleagues in theory and application (too many topics to list, just ask :-) )
    

I love DevOps, and I love humans. While I enjoy tech as much as the next
engineer (and am pretty good at it), I've come to the realisation that good
development practice is about people. Getting teams to be good at modern
development practices is the core of what I do. Getting to work with
technology is a bonus :-)

My customers include European fortune 50 companies as well as small, nimble
8-person shops.

My contact info is in my HN profile.

------
dtip
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in UK) | Data-intensive Systems

\---

I'm a technical consultant and software developer specialising in data-
intensive systems and data processing libraries. I've delivered work for large
inter-governmental organisations and early-stage startups.

Recently I've been putting together a small team to take on larger projects.

We build fault-tolerant, high-uptime, concurrent, distributed systems. We
build libraries to clean and transform messy real-world data to get it ready
for analysis. We don't mind getting our hands dirty with legacy code.

We're currently designing and building a big-data analytic application for
Eebz Ltd. The CTO said:

> "We are particularly impressed with the high-level of technical competence -
> this deep technical knowledge has sped up our development sprint, which has
> contributed to an overall lower development cost and a superior quality
> final product."

There's a full testimonial and descriptions of past work on our website.

\---

Favourite tech: Erlang/Elixir, C/C++, Python, Golang

email: hn-freelancer-july2019@oldreliable.tech

website: [https://oldreliable.tech](https://oldreliable.tech)

------
vt102
SEEKING WORK | Cloud, Infrastructure Automation, and DevOps-related
engineering and consulting | Location: REMOTE, USA (Eastern TZ, UTC-4)

I am a very experienced technologist currently managing and team lead for a
cloud engineering team for a Fortune 500 company. I have worked as a
developer, as well as engineering Linux systems, storage and virtualization,
networking, and the cloud. I have experience managing fleets of thousands of
servers responsible for billions in revenue, and am particularly good at
diagnosing difficult technological problems.

My primary skills: Linux, AWS, Python, cloud automation, DevOps-related skills
such as CI/CD, Jenkins, etc...

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
cowell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-cowell/)

Email: andy+hn@cowell.org

I am looking for 10-20 hours a week of side gig. I am willing to come down on
my rates if your problem seems interesting or helps me improve my own
technical skills— I’d especially like to work in kubernetes, Google Cloud,
and/or AWS Step Functions.

------
pzo
SEEKING WORK - UK / UE / Remote (preferred)

Experienced natiev iOS developer (both swift and objective-c). This is what I
specialize with these days though I have previous background in Java backend
development and I'm familiar with Python and C++ as well.

I worked across small startups, big fintech, R&D departments and also had
startup of my own. Recently I tinker with React Native and OpenCV in my free
time. I'm enthusiastic about new technologies and eager to find robust
solution to technical problems. I'm flexible with adjusting to different
timezone. Just recently available full-time. Don't hesitate to say hello to me
and discuss your project.

    
    
      Willing to relocate: Happy to travel onsite or relocate for the first few months to keep project in motion 
      
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C
      
      Resumé: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pcijhk8fmjvicq0/curriculum_en_uk.pdf?dl=0
              https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrykzoltowski
      
      Email: patryk . zoltowski at gmail.com

------
mrlase
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in NYC) | Full Stack Engineer

I'm a software engineer with a few years of experience (comprised of starting
at SpaceX working on the combustion simulation team before moving to NYC to
work at Knewton, a crypto startup, and now a food-tech startup) looking for
some interesting projects to take on in a part-time basis (roughly 20
hours/wk).

I've used this model of working in my spare time (mornings, evenings,
weekends) several times now to help launch products or MVPs for companies
ranging from the healthcare industry to adult entertainment. More than happy
to show examples over email!

My main areas of focus have been predominantly frontend since moving to NYC,
working with React (and React Native!), Typescript, the Apollo stack for
GraphQL, and related tools. I've also written a ton of Java and Python.

If you have a project that is silo-able, an MVP, or just something that
doesn't warrant hiring another full-time engineer for, I'd love to chat with
you (or grab coffee if you're in the NYC area).

You can reach me at anthony at bitsolar dot com

------
MLforreal
SEEKING WORK| Machine learning/AI consulting| Location: Berlin EU| Remote: Yes

ML/AI consultant with over 10 years of experience developing solutions to add
business value along various verticals. I've worked with large enterprises as
well as rapidly growing startups. A sample of my projects are: demand
planning, optimization, IoT fault detection and sensor data fusion, ML for
marketing, churn modeling, fault detection, machine vision, credit default
risk modeling. Nature of projects: end to end product development with ML at
its core, ML audits, interim-head of ML.

Favorite tools: vim, python, docker, AWS, mxnet/tflow, sklearn, django/flask.

Notes: if your problem is solvable by an existing tool and reduces to pip
install antigravity (xkcd reference ;) ), I will refer you to others in my
network or point you to the solution for free. I typically work on problems
that are fascinating. If you find your problem exciting and challenging - I
look forward to discussing it with you. email:
MLfortherealworld@protonmail.com

------
mariusc23
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well-rounded
software engineer with mid-level to senior experience in at least 2 of these:

* React/React Native experience

* Django (python)

* GraphQL, Apollo experience

Bonus:

* Freelance/project experience (most important)

* Familiar w/ Heroku or AWS

* Strong CSS skills

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

Continuous learning, both within the industry & from each other is core to
Uplift's values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good
communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience with React & React Native and/or Django

* Details about your experience with GraphQL, Apollo or Typescript

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.agency |
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

------
GauntletWizard
Seeking Work - Seattle or Remote. I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google
Style, with experience at both large and small organizations. I've been using
Kubernetes since the very beginning, been actively working at scale, and
worked across the stack and with diverse technologies.

I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by implementing
best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective Monitoring
frameworks. I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing
your build, as well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I'm an backend developer, system administrator, automation expert with over 15
years of experience in various programming languages, open source
technologies, systems integration, administration...

Skills:

    
    
      * C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Go, Java...
    
      * SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, DWH
    
      * Web Scrapping, XML+XSLT, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), DWH building
    
      * SOLR fulltext search configuration, tunning, API creation
    
      * Ansible, Prometheus, Grafana, CMDB
    

Side Project: Job search engine powered by SOLR, with 100k+ uniques, ~800k
pageviews, [https://8h.sk](https://8h.sk)

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

------
dextech
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Team: Yes, 5 developers

Locations: New York, Toronto, Kyiv

Skills:

Complex production-ready data-rich ML/NLP/AI applications built with Python
and:

\- Deep Learning for Natural Language Processing / Question-Answering: XLNet,
BERT, GPT-2, Transformer-XL

\- Machine Learning: Numpy, Pandas, SciPy, TensorFlow, Keras, Torch,
TensorFlow Serving

\- Natural language processing with: CoreNLP, Spacy, GATE, RelEx, UIMA,
Gensim, TextBlob, etc.

\- Embeddings: ELMO, Universal Sentence Encoder, BERT, Flair

\- Databases: SQL: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Sqlite NOSQL: Mongo, Neo4J, Redis

\- Search engines: ElasticSearch, Sphinx, Solr

\- Big Data: Spark, Hadoop, Hive, HBase, Kafka, Storm

\- Software architecture design: MindMapping, Data modeling, UML

\- Software development process: Scrum, TDD, Continuous Integration

\- Ontologies: OpenCyc, ConceptNet, Yago | n3, OWL, Jena

\- Cloud services: AWS, Google Cloud, IBM Cloud, Digital Ocean, other

Email: hq@dex.re

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikhailsokolov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikhailsokolov/)

[https://www.upwork.com/fl/bigdata](https://www.upwork.com/fl/bigdata)

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK | Boise, ID area or remote

Hello! I've been a professional web developer since 2007. I'm currently
freelancing and looking for more work. I'm familiar with both back-end and
front-end development, primarily using PHP and related technologies. I've done
a whole lot of work using the Drupal CMS/framework, but recently I've worked
with WordPress, CodeIgniter, and frameworkless sites as well. I've also done a
good deal of system administration and have tinkered with iOS development. I'm
ready to get started on a new project right now, my rates are very affordable,
and I love to make clients happy. Get in touch!

Find out more about me and some of the things I've worked on at my web site:
[https://albright.pro/](https://albright.pro/)

Buzzwords: PHP, MySQL, SQLite, Drupal, WordPress, CodeIgniter, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Leaflet, Swift, sysadmin, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, Ubuntu, CentOS

Thank you for your consideration!

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Skills:

    
    
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Express, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB
      - Frontend: React, Redux, Reflux, Vue, Gatsby, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Devops:  AWS, Heroku, Google Cloud Engine
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
     -  Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter, React Native
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
    

Resume: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

* Building Music Discovery App Using Apple Music & Spotify

* Working on AI-based Auto Insurance recommendation engine

* Working with Fantasy Startup & NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

* Working on Subscription Solution for Wellness & Health benefits similar to ClassPass

* Working on Global Skill-based Immigration program which works with 16 most popular programs

GitHub: [https://github.com/mobilefirstInc](https://github.com/mobilefirstInc)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles Designer + Developer

I have 10+ years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
thejbo
SEEKING WORK | So.Cal/Remote (USA) | Cloud Operations Engineer / DevOps /
Systems Administrator

20 years professional experience - CloudOps, WebOps, DevOps, Web dev, and
Jack-of-all trades.

I've mostly worked with high-traffic Web sites: PHP-based primarily - most all
of it on AWS.

Extensive experience with Amazon Web Services, especially EC2 (ELB/ALB, AMI,
VPC, Auto-scaling), RDS, CodeDeploy, Route53, Certificate Manager . I have
plenty of exposure to most of the AWS services in some form though.

I have strong skills in:

* Linux: RedHat/CentOS/AmazonLiunx, Ubuntu, Gentoo, Alpine

* Supporting Web platforms (not necessarily developing): Apache, Nginx, PHP, Ruby-on-Rails, NodeJS

* Database: MySQL/MariaDB (stand-alone and RDS), PostgreSQL, Redis

* Infrastructure as Code: Puppet, Terraform, Packer

* Monitoring and Alerting: Zabbix, ELK stack, Grafana, Datadog.

I’m located in US Pacific Timezone and can work with anyone based in the US.

Website: [https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/](https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/)
email: josh@cloudopsgroup.com

------
nkaretnikov
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Very unlikely, but possible for the right role
      Technologies: Haskell, Python, C, C++, assembly (x86, ARM, PowerPC), Rust, Go, Swift, Coq, Agda
      Résumé/CV: Will provide via email
      Email: nikita+karetnikov-org (replace + with @ and - with .)
    

My most recent client project is a symbolic ARM64 emulator.

Some things I'd like to work on:

    
    
      * programming languages, compilers, and runtime systems
      * emulators and hypervisors
      * reverse engineering and security tooling such as 
        obfuscators, disassemblers, and decompilers
      * databases
      * distributed systems
      * computer graphics (visual effects)
      * games
      * machine learning projects.
    

I try not to limit myself to any particular area, so feel free to reach out if
you think I can be of help. I'd be also interested in helping you build the
technology side of your business from the ground up.

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), and San Francisco Bay
Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE - Australia

Hi, My name is Adam and I am software engineer with experience primarily with
back end systems and development. I am currently employed but seeking
freelance work on the side. I also have over 10 years experience in in the
industry.

Whats your experience?

\- Web Development using Laravel, Symfony and Zend2

\- Wordpress customisation's

\- API Development experience using Lumen

\- Backend Ecommerce system development experience, building services such as
subscription calculators and scheduled jobs

\- Designing and building complicated online web forms

How I can help you?

\- I can provide technical guidance about how to structure your
application/system and reasons why

\- I can help add new features on your existing project if you need an quick
extra set of hands

\- Fixing problems or reducing technical debt on your existing project (I am a
big fan of TDD)

\------

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK - remote (United States based)

Have you gotten your company past the first stage or two to where it's
profitable? Have you been thinking about starting to collect data and
optimize? Then let's discuss!

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics and data
points, store them, analyze them, view them on dashboards, and best of all:
optimize and grow! Both now and down the road.

Another common scenario I can help you with: have you created a monster Excel
spreadsheet fed by your database? I can replace it with dashboards that show
the same information in a much more useful format so that you won't have to
squint at that spreadsheet anymore!

Remote only. Not willing to relocate, but open to a small amount of travel.

info [ @ ] [ please copy and paste my username ] .com

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment.

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK - US | Remote

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple of years, but I
know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment as well.

You can see my some of past works & references here:
[http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)).

A bunch of buzzwords because apparently everyone needs them: React Native,
React, Hooks, JavaScript, Flow, TypeScript, MobX, Redux, Ruby, Rails,
PostgreSQL, Haskell, type systems.

 _Note: my handle has nothing to do with the kkk._

------
NathanRamsay
SEEKING WORK – Remote or central Virginia, US-based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

I’m an entry level developer with skills in C++, Java, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
SQL, and Assembly. I’m one class away from an associates in Computer Science,
and have completed all the core coursework for a CS Bachelors at James Madison
University. I have extensive training in networking and security through the
military.

I’ve worked with distributed teams in the past, where I taught myself
Blueprints for Unreal Engine 4, animation through Maya, and how to establish
an animation pipeline.

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BrOevTFoHKkNk-
JrkknQciojTFXCDDav/view?usp=sharing)

Git:
[https://github.com/SanguinemDracones](https://github.com/SanguinemDracones)

Email: nathan.paul.ramsay@gmail.com

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK | Remote, US-based (Mountain time zone/UTC-7)

Location: Denver, CO, USA

Travel: Negotiable availability for occasional onsites

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/)

GitHub (though my history is mostly owned by other companies):
[https://github.com/arubis](https://github.com/arubis)

Tech:

\- Languages: Ruby/Rails, Elixir/OTP, HTML/Haml, CSS/Sass, SQL, HCL, bash,
zsh, Powershell

\- Systems and Services: GNU/Linux (many distros) and virtualization thereof,
Apache, nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, CNS, OpenSSH, OpenSSL, vulnerability
mitigation. Can work with Windows as needed, but prefer not to have this be my
primary work relationship with you.

\- Cloud services and infrastructure/deployment management (DevOps): AWS (EC2,
R53, VPC, S3/Glacier, CloudFront, IAM), GCP (GKE, IAM), Heroku, SaltStack,
Terraform, Docker, Packer, Vagrant, Capistrano, some Kubernetes.

\---

Hi there! I'm Dylan. I'm excited to help you and your team to grow and to
ship. I genuinely enjoy listening to, and deepening my understanding of, your
needs; working with you to design and develop appropriate solutions; and
putting them out into the world. In a pinch, I'm happy to help your growing
company migrate from Heroku onto AWS.

Technically, my specialization has been around developing and deploying Ruby
on Rails applications and the infrastructure underpinning them. My deep
experience with DevOps predates the term "DevOps".

Let's have a conversation to see if we can find ways to help each other get
better. I look forward to hearing from you.

dylan+hn -at- arborealstudios com

------
pabloepi
SEEKING WORK

Hey, hello! My name is Pablo, I'm based in Uruguay (GMT-3) tho I like to live
here and there from time to time while working remotely. I had been an iOS
engineer for the last 7 years and a self-taught product designer for the last
3 years. I never saw myself as a person that only know how to complete tasks,
but more of a product person, an explorer, an experimenter, a constant
learner. There's so much more than just coding and a nice UI when it comes to
mobile apps. From recognizing an opportunity and understanding the customer’s
need, to users segmentation, how to market the app, understanding how people
use it, and App Store Optimization which is a whole different thing. An end-
to-end process that I love.

Location: Uruguay (GMT-3), South America.

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: Yes (the US only).

Portfolio: [http://pabloepiscopo.com](http://pabloepiscopo.com)

Email: pabloepi14@gmail.com

------
tmfdagger
SEEKING FREELANCER - Elixir/Phoenix/React Engineer | Washington, DC | REMOTE

Legends of Learning is building the future of game-based learning. Our
platform is a marketplace for 1000+ science and math games used by over 1.5M
students in 20K schools and growing fast. We are also the creators of Legends
Academy, an adventure game for kids to explore and learn at home.

We need an experienced Elixir/Phoenix engineer to help us build the game
server for our next release of Legends Academy. We also need some client side
work including React and CSS. Experience with Unity, Postgres, and/or AWS
devops would be a nice plus.

Ideally we need one person full-time for next 6-8 weeks, but would consider
multiple people part-time.

Check us out at
[https://www.legendsoflearning.com](https://www.legendsoflearning.com) and
email tech-jobs@legendsoflearning.com to get in touch.

------
edanm
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Tel Aviv)

I'm the owner of a boutique Data Engineering shop called Hipposys
(www.hipposys.com). We specialize in Python-based data engineering projects,
and bring more than 15 years of professional experience in software
engineering.

Today, our core specialties are:

\-- Big Data - PySpark, Hadoop and the surrounding ecosystem.

\-- Data Pipelines / ETLs / Data Warehousing - utilizing Airflow and working
with a variety of SQL databases.

\-- AWS/Cloud - Many years of using various AWS services.

We've worked with companies around the world, in education, healthcare, cyber
security, factory automation, video processing, etc.

We have dozens of years of experience in a lot of different fields, including
a specialization in web applications for many years which comes in handy
fairly often in otherwise data-centric projects.

If you have any data engineering needs, please reach out to me at
edan@hipposys.com, and we can see if we are a good fit!

------
deepmodel
SEEKING WORK

Location: Germany, work world-wide

Remote: Yes, remote-only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Keras/TensorFlow (recent arXiv models), Python, PySpark, mostly
computer vision & large scale 3D processing and visualization

Résumé/CV:

\- manufacturing defect detection for automotive industry with Deep Learning
(<2% real-world false positive rate)

\- detecting crime in progress from pair-wise spatio-temporal relationships of
human pose estimates in continuous video feed using time-distributed
attention-enhanced ConvNet-RNNs

\- 3D indoor reconstruction using SLAM, randomized non-linear optimization,
semantic segmentation and depth estimation from mobile video feed (ensemble)

\- Mobile traffic anomaly/fraud detection (GBT + discrete VRNN)

\- Image content filtering using Deep Learning (DenseNet)

\- Diagnosing lung diseases from X-Ray images (CheXNet), surpassing human
level performance

\- End-to-end self-driving car control (NVidia Dave2Net)

\- Top 10 US school MS education; detailed CV upon request

Email: deepmodel (at) protonmail.com

------
elbear
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (based in Bucharest, Romania)

Hi, I'm Lucian. I'm a generalist software developer with a focus on the back-
end.

Tech I've built production apps with: \- Python, Django, SQLAlchemy \-
TypeScript, Mithril \- Elm, Haskell, PureScript \- devops: Ansible, Vagrant,
Docker, nix \- databases: PostgreSQL

Recent things I've built: \- I implemented a Python-to-PureScript transpiler
in Haskell \- I rewrote with TypeScript and Mithril a browser extension
supporting Chrome, Firefox and Safari

Side project: [http://cli.elbear.com/](http://cli.elbear.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/LucianU](https://github.com/LucianU)

You find my email on my GitHub profile.

I value communication. I believe you can say what you think without meaning to
hurt the other person's feelings. The goal of communication is to negotiate
expectations.

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania), Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
hnhired20190401
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA (Bellevue) - remote yes Statistics Ph.D., Caltech
BSCS, 10 year Microsoft (Windows Server dev then Senior Quantitative Manager).
I teach University of Washington's intro Statistical Software class (R,
Python, SAS, etc.) Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk
(I'm a CFA and was on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and
publications on statistical genetics); forecasting/optimization (current
consulting work on long term adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian
computing and MCMC methods. Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)

serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap,
Responsive Web Development

Résumé/CV: Available on request. See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer specializing in using modern web tools to build user-
focused websites and web applications. I have very strong web fundamentals and
a versatile skill set. Experienced with working remotely and collaboratively.
Problem solver looking for new challenges.

------
nhance
SEEKING WORK | Green Lane, Pennsylvania | Remote-only

============================

Software project rescue specialist with 20 years experience. I am an
experienced developer who has run his own consultancy for 14 years. Myself and
my team of 70 developers specialize in rescuing projects broken by others.

Is your project off to a rough start? Do you have problems others have been
unable to solve?

Perhaps we can rescue your Mobile, Web, or Dynamics 365 project.

Deepest technical knowledge:

* Ruby on Rails

* React

* Angular/AngularJS

* AWS

* Azure

* Dynamics 365

Highlights:

* I can quickly figure things out that others cannot.

* I believe in clean code over anything complex.

* I am very strong on the human side of software development. Many problems are bigger than the wrong lines of code being written.

email: nhance@buildbettersoftware.com

github: [https://github.com/nhance](https://github.com/nhance)

Company: [https://www.reenhanced.com/](https://www.reenhanced.com/)

------
dwightgunning
SEEKING WORK \--- Software developer and technical leader with an
entrepreneurial spirit. I love building effective teams, solving technical
challenges, and shipping great products. \--- Technologies: HTML, CSS,
JavaScript (Angular|React), Python (Django|Django Rest Framework), APIs and
integrations, Postgres, AWS (EC2|S3|Lambda|RDS|CloudFront|R53)

Github: [https://github.com/dwightgunning](https://github.com/dwightgunning)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dwightgunning.com/static/downloads/Dwight_Gunnin...](https://www.dwightgunning.com/static/downloads/Dwight_Gunnin..).

Email: dwight@dwightgunning.com

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands (permanent residency; Australian citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Australia)

------
Ingwersaft
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE preferred - Germany

Hi, I'm Marcel. I can quickly grok problems and deliver not only according to
specification, but also with your business needs in mind.

• Backend Engineer / Application Engineer

• Focused on the JVM (3+ years Kotlin, 6+ years Java / JEE) and Cloud
Automation (Terraform, AWS)

• Motto: Automate (and test) everything!

• Languages: German, English

Also greatly enjoying frontend work with Kotlin/JS + React

Please get in touch: info@kesselring.io

Additional Keywords: Java EE, Linux, Sql, Apache Cassandra, Dynamo DB, Lambda,
Prometheus, Grafana, Gradle, Maven, Wildfly, Ktor, JAXRS, Selenium, OpenAPI,
Jenkins, Docker, IntelliJ

\---

Website: [https://kesselring.io/](https://kesselring.io/) Github:
[https://github.com/Ingwersaft](https://github.com/Ingwersaft)

------
dirtylowprofile
Here is the link to my resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DRdekk5dVmxudGL2IQBwMqIJIS...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DRdekk5dVmxudGL2IQBwMqIJISZMt1CS)
and it contains all the link to my past works on both iOS and Android.

A brief info about me, my name is Lawrence Gimenez
([https://lawgimenez.me](https://lawgimenez.me)) and I have been developing
for the Android platform since 2011. Currently using Kotlin to develop for
Android. And been developing for the iOS platform since Swift beta came out, 5
years ago. Currently using Swift for iOS development. I have over 4 years of
team leader experience, mentoring junior developers and managing projects.

Location: Philippines

------
bvanremo
SEEKING WORK

Location: Waasmunster, Belgium

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, Express, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux, Vue.js,
Vuex, Angular.js, Nuxt.js, MySQL, Postgres, Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Redis,
Terraform, AWS (RDS, ECS, S3, Fargate, ...), Java, Spring, Hibernate, PHP,
Laravel, ...

Email: bartvanremortele at gmail dot com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bartvanremortele/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bartvanremortele/)

Senior Fullstack Developer with entrepreneurial experience. Was part of
multiple corporate start-ups. I offer leadership ability, a diverse technical
background, and a pragmatic approach to choosing appropriate tools for the job
and learning new skills as necessary to deliver high-performance, scalable,
quality software.

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation. One of the first companies I worked with,
SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a
weekend. Then I spent a year helping them iterate on the idea. I spent a few
years at Rackspace building massively scalable cloud infrastructure and making
open source contributions to OpenStack. Then, I started as the first engineer
at a startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction
recovery and help with mental health issues. One of my freelance clients was
the University of Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and
handle some challenging performance issues. Another client is HealthJay, who
I'm helping to build an app to track seniors and detect falls. I'm buildling
an Apple Watch app for them, as well as a React Native app (which also detects
falls), a React backoff app, and a Node backend.

I've got experience with:

\- React Native \- React

\- iOS/Android native development

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
daniellockyer
SEEKING WORK | WEBSITE PERFORMANCE / CODE OPTIMIZATION | REMOTE

I make websites and code faster. Most of my past clients have PHP apps
(WordPress/Laravel/Symphony/custom) but also work with Node.js and Ruby
performance. Strong expertise in server performance and optimization. Happy to
pick up new technologies quickly.

Often see load times drop as much as 80%. Aim to get time-to-first-byte under
100ms. Once had CPU usage drop from 180% average to 5% average. I save clients
time and money. A dozen or so testimonials and graphs on my website.

\- Daniel

* Website: [https://daniellockyer.com](https://daniellockyer.com)

* Email: hi@daniellockyer.com

* Twitter: [https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer](https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer)

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / New York City / Remote

\-------------

hello@bitmatica.com

\-------------

Hi! I'm the co-founder of Bitmatica. We build cutting-edge web and mobile
products for enterprise and fast-growing startups.

\-------------

Our clients:

\- Maersk, Capital One, Stanford, AVG, BART, and many more I can mention
privately

Our skills:

\- Product, UI / UX Design, Full-stack Engineering

\- React, Redux / MobX, Node.js, Rails, Scala, TypeScript, iOS (Swift /
Obj-C), Android (Kotlin / Java)

Our prices:

That's right, we put them right here.

\- Design and Discovery: Turn concepts into a fully-executable roadmap and
rollout strategy, managing risk and exceeding expectations. Starting at
$23,000

\- Prototyping: Fully-functioning versions of new concepts within weeks to
demonstrate value, validate with customers, and gather stakeholder support.
Staring at $138,000

\- Engineering and Launch: Production-ready, user-validated, scalable product.
Starting at $184,000

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Washington, D.C. metro area

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 12 years of experience
building web apps. I work on everything from startup MVPs to internal tools
and refactoring legacy applications. Other services include coaching in the
areas of tech leadership, people management and recruiting.

Technologies:

\- Backend: Ruby / Ruby on Rails (primary), Python, C++, API development,
Postgres

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, React, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups using tools like Sketch, InVision, etc.

Talk to me about your ideas!

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
oliv__
SEEKING WORK

UI Designer, web developer and former startup founder with over 6 years of
experience.

I hand code my designs straight in the browser, and am also comfortable with
Node.js and Python backend development. My developer hat means that I
understand technical constraints when designing. My founder experience means
that I understand the business orientation and constraints of a project.

Looking for web apps in need of fresh UIs or napkin ideas in need of MVPs.

\---

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Html/CSS, jQuery, Node.js, Django/Python, Postgresql,
ElasticSearch, Nginx

Website: [https://olivierbreton.me](https://olivierbreton.me)

Email: olivier@olivierbreton.me

\---

A startup I founded, designed, and built from scratch —
[https://mktfashion.com](https://mktfashion.com)

------
Johnsel
SEEKING WORK - Maastricht NL, REMOTE

Experienced software developer looking work. Experienced in data related
cross-platform development. Most experience in PHP/.Net/Python/Javascript
(incl. NodeJS and Cordova) backend and Angular.io/Ionic/React/React
Native/Vue.js frontend. Also experience with scaling (e.g. w/
CICD/Docker/Microservices), database design, SQL and big-data and basic
machine learning techniques (DNNs, regression, etc). I also have experience
using these techniques in embedded context (e.g. Resin/Balena).

I would love to work with a company that is early-stage but has long-term
ambitions and which has experience with remote workers.

Email: jammsimons[at]gmail.com

------
42droids
SEEKING REMOTE WORK - GERMANY

    
    
      Location: Germany
      Remote: YES - ONLY
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: PHP, Drupal, HTML, CSS, (SASS), Javascript, (jQuery, React JS), MySQL, API Integration, Linux Server, UI/UX, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uw6kl6r50pief2h/Gergely.Varga.Curriculum.Vitae.pdf?dl=0
    

Hey there, I am available for short 1-4 week contracts. I am a friendly
developer doing remote work for 10 years now. Experience in working with solo
founders or large teams. I can help with development, UI/UX, Product
development and wireframing. Drop me an email and let's discuss. Email:
g@42ds.co.uk

------
jkprow
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Software Engineer, Web

Location: Seattle or remote

Contact: jkprow [at] gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jkprow/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jkprow/)

I have 5 years of experience building web applications with a JavaScript
stack. In that time, I've helped take two startups with web-based software
products to acquisition. I have formal training in user experience and design
thinking, which enables me to operate as a full product team for small
companies.

I just left my job to pursue freelancing full time. Looking for brand new
projects that I can use to grow my portfolio, but happy to take on features
and fixes for existing products as well.

------
asaddhamani
SEEKING WORK | Remote - Worldwide (Based in India)

Full stack web developer with experience working with Node (Express, Hapi),
Python (Flask, Django), React, Redux, Bootstrap, ES6, Git, Rails, Meteor,
Heroku, WebExtensions and Chrome/Firefox extensions, SocketIO, Electron,
Selenium/Puppeteer, etc.

I've contributed to several open source projects and am a maintainer of a few
popular resources on GitHub.

GitHub: [https://github.com/dhamaniasad](https://github.com/dhamaniasad)

(Semi)Resume: [https://www.asad.pw/about](https://www.asad.pw/about)

You can find my email address at the above link at the end of the page.

------
juskrey
SEEKING WORK | Anywhere | REMOTE YES

\- Complex Web/Cloud Development and Consulting -

We are a team of two who do heavy full stack lifting with
Clojure/ClojureScript as a primary weapon of choice. Experience so far in
financial, maritime, media, social, gamedev, CRM, online marketplaces,
cryptocurrency/blockchain exchanges. Classic vertical apps, distributed
messaging and streaming systems, microservices. A lot of Datomic under the
belt. iOS/Android upon request.

Website: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co)

Email: stan@immute.co

Phone: +442080896901

Keywords: Functional, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, RabbitMQ,
AWS, NixOS, Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend.

------
leni1
SEEKING WORK - Kampala, Uganda

Remote: Preferred

Recent projects:

\- Built a system for tracking employee profile data across an organization

Current project:

\- Utilizing blockchain technology to build a financial transactions
application

Technologies I use/have experience with:

\- Python (Flask/Django)

\- HTML, CSS (Bootstrap)

\- SQL (PostgreSQL)

\- Linux (Debian and RedHat based distros)

I enjoy working on products that are interesting and provide real value to
organizations, whether it is extending/maintaining an existing application or
building something from scratch. So if I'm a good fit for your project feel
free to contact me :)

LinkedIn:
[https://ug.linkedin.com/in/lenikadalimutungi](https://ug.linkedin.com/in/lenikadalimutungi)

My e-mail is in my HN profile

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK - Remote only out of Philadelphia, PA

Hello, I'm Julius -- I'm an experienced developer that can build just about
anything. My background is in mobile app development, but in the last few
years I've done more web work using React and building APIs with Python &
Django.

I have about 20 hours a week free. If you need an app built, an API developed
-- whatever it is -- I can help. I work remotely from PHL at a WeWork.

iOS, Android, Python, GIS stuff -- let's talk :)

Link to my site: [https://juliusparishy.com/](https://juliusparishy.com/)
Email me directly: hello [at] juliusparishy [dot] com

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of several
hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work with
large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of
my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences,
biology, and arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
techjacker
SEEKING FREELANCER - Azure Devops Engineer | London, UK | Remote | London Time
Zone

Devops needed for freelance, remote work.

Project tasks: \- provision infra on azure using terraform \- Azure Kubernetes
Service (AKS), vnets, DBs, blob storage \- configure RBAC using azure Active
Directory \- set up logs/monitoring/alerting (prometheus/EFK) \- set up
secrets management using azure keyvault/hashicorp vault \- set up azure
subcription policies

Core skills needed: \- azure \- terraform \- kubernetes

Bonus skills: \- circleCI / azure devops \- istio / linkerd \- azure keyvault
/ hashicorp vault

Email your resume/CV to careers@agolabs.io

------
tugash
SEEKING WORK | Data Scientist | Berlin, Germany or Remote

Technologies: R, Python, Bash, Docker, SQL, Latex, Gitlab CI/CD

I am a Data Scientist with over 10 years of experience in analytics and
building complex models. In the last years I've been focusing on delivering
and integrating these models into larger applications.

If you are looking to implement a machine learning model or analytic service
don't hesitate to send me an email.

Email: jcampos [at] posteo.net

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-jaime-
campos-3b8737a5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dr-jaime-campos-3b8737a5)

------
solumos
SEEKING WORK | Marketing / Tech / Product Consulting

Location: NYC / Remote

Contact: info [at] demyriad.com / [https://demyriad.com](https://demyriad.com)

Demyriad Labs is a boutique tech/marketing consulting shop. We have experience
working with a variety of companies, from 1-2 person startups to enterprise-
scale companies with over 100M in ad spend.

Our work ranges from designing and executing holistic, omni-channel marketing
campaigns, to developing product strategy, to writing specs for and building
out technical solutions to your most pressing business problems.

------
Vandalko
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location - Ukraine

I have 8+ years of experience with Android. I have experience in developing
both native and hybrid applications. Modified AOSP to extend functionality.
Solid knowledge in Android Enterprise / Android for Work.

More about me:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/vandalko](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/vandalko)

Contact me at rivne2@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vandalko/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vandalko/)

Keywords: Android, Java, Kotlin, Python

------
mjunaidi
SEEKING WORK | Remote (based in Cyberjaya, MALAYSIA)

I have 12 years experience working as Full Stack developer.

Skills: * Backend: Java, Node.js * Frontend: React, Angular * Mobile App:
React Native (iOS/Android), Swift (iOS), Kotlin (Android) * Database:
Postgresql, Oracle, MySql, db2

Portfolio: [https://mjunaidi.github.io](https://mjunaidi.github.io)

Personal Website: [https://www.mjunaidi.com](https://www.mjunaidi.com)

I have been working with a number companies and clients in developing Web
Applications and Mobile Apps.

Please email me at mjunaidijusoh-82@yahoo.com

Thanks

------
harry-s
>>> SEEKING WORK | Location: India | Remote: Preferred <<<

\+ Keywords : JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, React-native, Responsive Web
Development, Single Page Applications, NodeJS, Express, Mysql, Mongodb,
Material-ui, Redux

\+ Github: [https://github.com/astriskit](https://github.com/astriskit)

\+ Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit](https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit)

>>> Contact-me : dcotre.1760@outlook.com <<<<

------
UlisesAC4
SEEKING WORK

Location: Guanajuato, MExico

Remote: Strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Unless it is a great deal.

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, CSS, HTML, Postgres, React, React Native,
Python, Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8-na4C/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ulisesavila04@gmail.com

I am a fullstack developer that uses nodejs and react for building web
portals. I would like to help building MVPs or working with established code
bases.

I am looking for contract or part-time work.

------
jdevonport
SEEKING WORK | Product Manager / MVP Specialist | Remote or London/Brighton

Experienced founder & product manager. Specialise in designing and building
working prototypes of new product ideas. Get something real in front of
customers as fast as possible to validate a new concept!

Skills: Product Design, Specification & Build. Customer Interviews, Product
Strategy, Roadmap, Prototyping, Configuring Analytics & Custom Reporting.

Portfolio site: [https://jamesdevonport.com](https://jamesdevonport.com)

Email: james@prodcel.com

------
jsarenac
SEEKING WORK|Belgrade,Serbia,REMOTE Hi, My name is Jovan.5 years freelance
background in 3D modeling/rendering. Emphasis on architecture. 3dsmax/Vray
Browser based virtual tours of properties. Experience with clients in
Switzerland, UK, USA.. jovanswork[at]gmail.com
[https://www.truss.rs](https://www.truss.rs) (work website)
[https://www.behance.net/jovans/](https://www.behance.net/jovans/) (art)

------
Taig
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | Remote preferred

Hi, I'm Niklas, an experienced application developer with profound knowledge
in the Scala ecosystem. I'm great at creating ...

\- ... rock-solid REST backends with http4s, but can come to terms with play
framework and the like.

\- ... scalable backend application architectures with CQRS.

\- ... beautiful react user interfaces with an eye for details.

From previous jobs I gathered deep insights into the domains of crypto
currency exchanges, logistics as well as event management.

Send me an email at mail@taig.io for a Résumé/CV, work samples and other
inquiries.

------
mrassili
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a freelance web developer based in Morocco. I do specialize in front-end
web development and can also build backend applications if need be.

Stack/Technologies: • React/Redux

• Vue.js

• HTML5/CSS3/Sass/TailwindCSS ...

• (A bit of) Django

My portfolio can be found here :
[http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

You can also check my repositories on Github :
[https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am available for freelance gig/contract right now.

You can reach me via hi@mrassili.com

------
jjjbokma
SEEKING WORK: Perl programmer, remote only, small projects are fine. CV
(long): [http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-
bokma-...](http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-bokma-
resume.pdf)

I have also experience with Python, see for example: [https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog) (both a Python and a
Perl version).

------
adhikasp
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Full Stack Engineer

Hi, I'm a software engineer in R&D / Developer Experience who works on 1 of
big ecommerce in Indonesia.

My main stack consist of Java / Spring Boot, Vue, Typescript, and some PHP and
Python along the way.

I also could help setting up deployment process (AWS/GCP or VPS in general)
and CI/CD pipeline.

LinkedIn [https://linkedin.com/in/adhikasp](https://linkedin.com/in/adhikasp)
Email adhika.setyap@gmail.com

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE PREFERRED

Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Willing to relocate: To Spain/Colombia/Argentina

Technologies - iOS Native with Swift/Objective-C/C++. Android Native with
Kotlin/Java/C++, Flutter with Dart

Resume CV - [https://github.com/nodemaker/Resume/raw/master/resume-
ios.pd...](https://github.com/nodemaker/Resume/raw/master/resume-ios.pdf)

Email - nodemaker@gmail.com

Languages: English, Spanish, Dutch, Hindi, Bengali

------
pythonbase
Seeking Work / Remote - Worldwide

Technologies: Python (Flask, Requests, BS), WordPress, some JS

Profile: [https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-
services/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/)

Email: contact@kashifaziz.me

Currently working as remote web dev with AskBrian.ai developing Flask based
web services for on-the-fly translation and document creation (Excel, Word,
PowerPoint) using various Python packages and APIs.

------
marilynwo
SEEKING WORK - Remote Hi, I'm Marilyn, founder of graphic design team. Get a
team of two at a fixed monthly intern rate to:

1\. get as many graphics as you want

2\. revise as many times as you want

3\. no extra fees

4\. cancel anytime

5\. for as many projects you want

6\. guaranteed daily updates

7\. one to work with you and another to design for you

8\. you can set and forget

Apply here for 30-day free trial: [https://meetanders.com/apply-unlimited-
design/](https://meetanders.com/apply-unlimited-design/)

See you on the other side.

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented devs who can write PHP and Symfony/Laravel. We're
also looking for experts in big data.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
caleblai616
SEEKING WORK - UI/UX Designer, Canada, REMOTE

I've been designing products for SaaS startups since 2011. If you're looking
for an experienced UI/UX designer, I’d love to help.

Work: [http://caleblai.dribbble.com/](http://caleblai.dribbble.com/)

References:
[https://www.alphaio.co/references/](https://www.alphaio.co/references/)

Email: caleb[at]alphaio.co

------
vinrob92
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE - WORLD

My name is Robin and I run ManyPixels, an unlimited design service.

For a flat monthly fee, you can get your personal, high quality designer that
works solely for you. It starts at $399/month but use the code MP25OFF for 25%
off on your first month.

[https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)

blog: [https://blog.manypixels.co](https://blog.manypixels.co)

------
nmdeadhead
SEEKING WORK

Location: Albuquerque, NM, USA

Remote: Yes

I've posted my desire for full-time Rust work on the "Who wants to be hired?"
page[0]. However, while I look for the perfect Rust gig, I'll happily do Ruby
work, especially if it is interesting and/or open source and/or a worthy
cause.

Email: clifford.t.matthews@gmail.com

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325923)

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 HRS/WEEK

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure, MS Bot Framework, LUIS

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql, Apollo, Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD, Jenkins,
Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles and technical writing or building a MVP.

Please message me on HN to know more.

~~~
thankshouse
Hi! I'm looking to hire a full-stack freelancer to build a web app. I am also
Ontario based so timezone works well. What is the best way to reach out to
learn more about projects you have worked on in the past?

~~~
yc_user_2019
Hello, thanks for the reply. You can email me at binit.s.bhatia@gmail.com.
Please mention that you're from Hacker News. Thanks.

------
jeanlucas
SEEKING WORK as Developer Advocate / community manager

I'm a JS/Elixir developer for a while now, but been always involved in
communities. Right now I'm looking for opportunities to design, grow, and be
part of communities. Would love to talk with startups building communities
(especially early stage).

Contact info:

    
    
      Resumé: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeanlucaslima/
      Email: jeanlucaslima at gmail

------
taormina
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location : Austin, TX

Email: contact (a) taormina.io

Website: [https://taormina.io](https://taormina.io)

I'm a full-stack polygot that has been writing a lot of Flutter apps lately.

Whether you have an EMR cluster that needs performance tuning, a mobile app
built or an irritating task automated away, let me know! I have helped clients
of all levels of technical expertise.

Taormina Innovations LLC is only available for contract / project work.

------
gem
SEEKING WORK | London / Remote | App Developer

I have extensive experience creating hybrid apps using React Native and
Cordova, and have helped several companies launch new apps from scratch. I'm
looking for my next contract, ideally a React Native role on-site in London,
but remote would also be fine.

Resume: [https://gearoid.me/about](https://gearoid.me/about)

Email: hn@gearoid.me

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
iosdev1
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Tech | Poland | 10-60 HRS/WEEK

I helped over 20 companies in creating great mobile apps (three of them were
in the top 100 on App Store in its category). I was consultant, project
manager and a lead software architect working for small startups and big
players (like Amazon or Thomson Reuters).

Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS | C++ | Kotlin | Node.js | IoT | Bluetooth | STM32

Résumé/CV: I'll send it upon request.

Email: lang.cpp AT gmail.com

------
chmod2
SEEKING WORK | AWS, Devops | Remote-only

Location: Europe

Technologies: AWS, Kubernetes, Serverless, Devops, Gitops, Microservices,
Jenkins, Linux

Résumé: [https://ozbey.dev/cv.pdf](https://ozbey.dev/cv.pdf)

email: contact@ozbey.me

Senior developer with AWS(Professional Certified and Partner) + Devops + ETL
experience looking for contracting work(~20 hour weekly). Based in Europe.
Work hours consistent with Eastern time zone.

------
chrisesplin
SEEKING WORK

Location: Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Firebase, JavaScript, React, Node.js, Express, Docker, GraphQL,
GitLab, GCP

Resume: bit.ly/chris-esplin-resume

Website: [https://www.chrisesplin.com/](https://www.chrisesplin.com/)

Email: chris@chrisesplin.com

9yoe with JavaScript, specializing in Firebase and front-end web. Co-
founder/developer of calligraphy.org. Lots of consulting and corporate work
over the years.

------
girish1729
Seeking work/remote - Worldwide

Profile:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/girishvenkatachalam/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/girishvenkatachalam/)

or

[http://profile.gayatri-hitech.com](http://profile.gayatri-hitech.com)

I am a linux programmer with rich full stack experience OpenWRT and variety of
other fields like multimedia , cryptography etc.

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER | MacOS developer

Location NY or Remote

About: We are a venture studio looking for a MacOS developer who can help
develop a new product based on an engine we built with
[https://www.ghostnoteapp.com](https://www.ghostnoteapp.com).

Website: [https://www.firstprinciple.co](https://www.firstprinciple.co)

Email: thomas@firstprinciple.co

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | USA REMOTE

I write technical and educational content to increase and engage your
audience. I write fresh, original articles in native English with complete
code samples: no handwaving or pseudocode.

You can see some samples of my work at
[https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html](https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html)

------
kenwright
SEEKING WORK - South Bay Area, CA (Mostly remote with some local on-site)

Embedded Systems, Medical Devices.

25+ years experience in regulated medical devices and healthcare related
products.

Resume:
[http://kenwrightconsultingllc.com/Resume/](http://kenwrightconsultingllc.com/Resume/)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/ ken-wright-206b281

Contact: ken.wright@kenwrightconsultingllc.com

------
vevoe
SEEKING WORK | NYC | Remote

Hello, I'm Michael - I build the tech so you can build the business. I'd love
to learn more about your business so that I can help streamline your business
processes. You can learn more about me here:
[https://michaelrice.io/](https://michaelrice.io/)

Technologies: React, HTML/CSS. Node/Laravel.

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Full-stack Developer

I’m a full-stack developer with over 9 years of experience working on web
applications. My expertise is in e-commerce working with Magento / Shopify,
but I also build web applications with React, Rails, PHP, or Elixir.

Happy to talk with you about your project, you can contact me at the email
below.

Location: Orange County, CA Email: david@diweirich.com

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

\- Full stack developer: React, AWS, WordPress

\- UI/UX designer: Design systems, works featured in online galleries

More info:

\- [http://metamn.io](http://metamn.io)

\- [http://metamn.io/beat](http://metamn.io/beat)

\- [https://morethemes.baby](https://morethemes.baby)

------
samuel_ms
SEEKING FREELANCER

Need: 3 React developers; all levels of experience welcome, mid - senior
preferred.

Location: Denver (preferred)

Remote: Yes (must be eligible for work in the US)

We build web applications for giants: health insurance, financial auditing,
real estate, you name it.
[https://www.poweredbyshard.com](https://www.poweredbyshard.com)

Contact: samuelms at scdg dot io

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: C, C++, Python, CUDA, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
nedwin
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

I'm an experienced entrepreneur (2 exits, several failures) and product
manager (most recently Director of Product @ GoDaddy), looking for project
based work.

I've had the most impact with clients on:

* Pricing strategy and revenue optimization

* Product management & prioritization

* Customer discovery and user research

Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/neddwyer

Email: dwyer.ed@gmail.com

------
donretag
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: primarily a Java developer, but I have been paid to write Ruby,
Scala, PHP, Python, etc... Back-end developer with a strong focus on search
and data. Elasticsearch committer.

Résumé/CV/Email:
[https://pastebin.com/zBKrT0N3](https://pastebin.com/zBKrT0N3)

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK

Location: european running a web development company in china.

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development.

Email: martin+hackernews at realss dot com

i am also able to build up a development team here in china, to serve your
needs.

[http://realss.com/](http://realss.com/)

------
jives
SEEKING WORK

Location: Oregon, US (Remote)

Experienced full stack Rails developer with a strong focus on product. I
partner with companies to see their visions come to life.

Primary Skills:

● Ruby

● Rails

● React

● MySQL & Postgres

● Database modeling & SQL

Product highlights: custom CRM; real-time reverse auction platform; dynamic
contract generation.

I have a proven history of working remotely for both startups and established
companies. References available.

Please email: chat@brightform.tech

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
paws
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full stack developer.

Recent projects in React, Kubernetes, Docker, crypto.

Previous projects in Rails, React Native. Formerly a digital forensics
investigator.

Location: currently remote, open to chatting. NYC & Berlin

Previous clients have called me their ‘hired gun’ and said I’m ’easy to work
with’.

Ask me about dinner at Bill Gates’ house :)

Email pas8314+hn@gmail.com

Mention HN if you like.

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK - Remote (EU) | Backend Software Engineer

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript ...

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

8+ years backend software engineer experience

------
wrnr
SEEKING WORK

Belgium (Antwerp), Remote

Freelance fullstack developer, 10 year experience, knows: Java, Go,
Javascript, Vue, DevOps I can help with designing and implementing complex
products Creator of Almanax - [https://alman.ax](https://alman.ax)

------
villgax
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Full Stack Engineer

Technologies - iOS Native with Swift/Objective-C. Android Native with
Kotlin/Java, React-Native, Ionic/Cordova, WebRTC apps, Node.js, Python, ML
with TensorFlow native/browser

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK | Location: Seattle, WA | Remote

Are you an eCommerce company who is looking to save money on hosting through
extensive automation?

Working with iOffer[1], an established eCommerce platform, we cut their
hosting costs by 80%, while matching the previous hosting provider's SLA. This
added up to more than $500,000 per year in hosting cost savings.

Here's what iOffer's CTO had to say about the outcome of our work together:

> “If you point to any particular piece of our infrastructure, Fuzzy Logic has
> improved it. Everything is automated – all the provisioning, new services.
> We have a complex setup with all the applications, databases, storage and
> search servers. Fuzzy Logic set it up in a way that we’ll be able to
> continue to grow each of the services.” – Ian James, iOffer CTO

As the Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps consultancy, we have
deep experience in providing our clients with the business results they need
through technical solutions:

\- Infrastructure deployment - Code-checking/deploy - CI/CD - Best practices
for on-premise or public cloud management

Clients who have worked with use have experienced great results, including:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr through environment-wide migrations from
Rackspace fully-managed hardware to a private-cloud Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ An 85% reduction in 'time to first commit' for DevOps engineers (going from
two weeks to two days) through improvements to documentation and optimizations
to the onboarding process

You can read more about the outcomes we've helped our clients achieve through
technical solutions here: [https://fuzzy-
logic.org/page/project_sections/](https://fuzzy-
logic.org/page/project_sections/)

## Your Next Step

If you're an eCommerce company that's looking for help achieving business
results through technical solutions, let's have a conversation about where
your business is going and what we can do to help get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic at hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org.

[1]: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/FuzzyLogic-
iOffer.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/FuzzyLogic-iOffer.pdf)

------
Twenty3
SEEKING WORK

Skills: Frontend Web (React), Backend Web (Node/GraphQL), Graphics
(C++/OpenGL), Game Programming

Website: [http://nickav.co/](http://nickav.co/)

Email: n [at] nickav.co

Location: United States, Remote

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
mattharney
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Diego, CA | Remote Position

We are hosting a SaaS Conference & Awards event on September 25th in San
Francisco.

We are looking to hire an experience digital advertiser to help us acquire
attendees through paid channels.

Event site is here: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2019-appealie-saas-
conference-s...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2019-appealie-saas-conference-
saas-awards-registration-61596442618?utm_source=HNFreelancer)

Event Background:

\- Headline Ticket Price = $495 (comparable technology events in San Francisco
closer to $800 or more; we want to deliver real value to build our brand going
forward)

\- Willing to offer ~20% discounts on tickets sold through ads

\- Ad budget will depend on cost to acquire (CAC) - most likely total spend in
range of $6,000 to $30,000

\- High quality speaker list

\- Target attendees work or invest in SaaS industry (titles: marketing,
customer success, C-Level, founder, venture capitalist)

\- Event will include brief presentation of our SaaS Awards, both for
companies (see 2018: [https://appealie.com/saas-
awards-2018/](https://appealie.com/saas-awards-2018/)) and individual leaders
(best SaaS marketer, customer success executive, and investor).

If interested, please complete our brief Typeform:

[https://awardsinput.typeform.com/to/VZ6unj](https://awardsinput.typeform.com/to/VZ6unj)

Thanks, Matt from APPEALIE

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web & mobile software consultant

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\-----

Summary: I'm a software consultant with 10+ years of experience who can take
your web or mobile project from concept to delivery. I've assisted well known
global companies like Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own
commercially successful apps and have a PhD from Edinburgh University so you
can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions on schedule. I can take
charge of requirements gathering, design and development of apps, web services
and MVPs as well as giving recommendations on solution design, software
architecture and team workflow improvements.

\-----

Previous work experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript,
Python, PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, React,
WordPress, Django), mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova),
cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation
(performance, security & SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included developing a
system for subscription based payments and authoring a modern web best
practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 20K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote.

